# For a csurf asting rod/reel (3/8 to 1 Ounce) what do you guys think of this?



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...=SBC;MMcat104793480;cat104762880;cat104822280

Or this:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...=SBC;MMcat104793480;cat104762880;cat104822280

Or this:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...=SBC;MMcat104793480;cat104762880;cat104822280 

Or this?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

all very nice but for that weight range this is what i like....7" spinning and a 2500 size reel.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would stay away from the ABU BCX reels. I'm a big fan of ABU reels, but have heard that those reels are not very good quality. Don't know anything about the Cabela's rod so can't comment on them.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

stay away from the BCX. I have two of the cabellas rods,got em on sale really cheap and I think their pretty darn good. the diawa reels are low end,but for the money you're not going to do any better. At those prices you can buy a casting rig and a spinning rig then figure out which one is best for you.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

So, what do you guys think of this rod:

Cabela's Fish Eagle® II Casting Rods GST1004 10' (Lure size: 3/8-1). It's link is below.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...+II+surf+rod&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

Cabela sells it as a combo with the following reels: 

--> Daiwa Exceler® 100SH ($129)
--> Daiwa Exceler® 100H ($129)
--> Abu Garcia® Revo® Black Max™-L ($99)
--> Pflueger® Trion® NLP ($149)

Which do you guys think is best??


Thanks!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

What type of lures do you plan on throwing with this rod and for what species?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Manlystanley said:


> So, what do you guys think of this rod:
> 
> Cabela's Fish Eagle® II Casting Rods GST1004 10' (Lure size: 3/8-1). It's link is below.
> 
> ...


can't comment on the rod but i have owned both Daiwa's and the Abu. The Exceler beats the Abu hands down....


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> can't comment on the rod but i have owned both Daiwa's and the Abu. The Exceler beats the Abu hands down....


Coming from 'ABUMike' I'll take the 100H/100SH recommendation as a strong one! For surf casting, which would you like more. the 100H or the 100SH??

Thanks!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------

